# My Pen Projects



## rejames (Feb 27, 2011)

Fine writing Instruments created in 2010 and 2011 So far. Always trying different materials to turn. I did use some floor tile left over from our Lodge blue and white checkered floor project and they came out looking very good on the pens. Created a few pens from the the Birch limb I found on Black mountain, the highest point in Kentucky last summer and it really had some meaning to me since I had worked in those mountains for over ten year in the Coal mines in Harlan county in Cumberland, KY.

Sincerely,

Raymond


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Boy you set the bar kind of high for the rest of the turners here. very nice


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow Raymond, your work is very well done and the woods you work with are very beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That's amazing, Raymond.


----------



## nevile (Dec 3, 2010)

*Grandfather Clocks*



rejames said:


> Fine writing Instruments created in 2010 and 2011 So far. Always trying different materials to turn. I did use some floor tile left over from our Lodge blue and white checkered floor project and they came out looking very good on the pens. Created a few pens from the the Birch limb I found on Black mountain, the highest point in Kentucky last summer and it really had some meaning to me since I had worked in those mountains for over ten year in the Coal mines in Harlan county in Cumberland, KY.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Raymond


Well done! I must also cheers for your spirit.GOOD one!


----------



## Bamamama (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful work... Hopfully someday I will be able to turn half as good as you...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Raymond,
Nice collection.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good looking pens, well done.


----------



## AP3D (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice work, the floor tile pen is interesting. Where did you get the pocket clips?

Arnold


----------



## bsouthnow (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice Work Raymond! 
New guy here admiring your pens. I'll try making one myself someday and use these for reference and strive to make one that looks half as good as yours.
Man, the picture of your shop, peaceful, snowing, kinda makes me want to take a nap!
Wonderful shot.
Thanks for sharing.
Bill from Spartanburg.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well done Raymond. Nice looking pens.


----------



## Kenny King (Dec 27, 2009)

Great looking work Raymond, It is just amazing how great pens turn look when finished. Did you laquer them or polish them with buffing wheels?


----------



## rejames (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks to all of you for your great comments, I really enjoy turning the Pens. Arnold I purchased the pen clips at HUT Products here's the website
Hut Products they have really good quality merchandise.


----------



## rejames (Feb 27, 2011)

Kenny, I polished them while still on the Lathe using Triple E Ultra and Hut Crystal coat. Using slight pressure with a folded Bounty paper towel until you smell the distinct odor and sometimes see the smoke from the burn-in.


----------



## aadaam2001 (Sep 15, 2010)

great job done sir. i really appreciative of ur ideas. Keep it up


----------

